# hashimoto disease Hair Loss



## J30045 (Mar 29, 2017)

hello

i have recently been diagnosed with hashimoto disease. i have small chunks of hair gone from my scalp and i am in a depression cause i look horrible. i am a male and was just hoping someone could give me some good vibes and tell me this is not permanent. or treatable


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Thyroid hormone movement often makes hair fall out. Have you been prescribed thyroid hormone replacement yet? Once you are stable on your thyroid hormone replacement, your hair should stop falling out and grow back. Why not try a short cut in the mean time?


----------

